# Shyox



## Shyox (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Bukowski, Bradbury, and a few others, but the first two are my main influences. I'm an idea man. I'm very good with ideas, I'm resourceful, and work well under pressure. However, I'm not a good writer. I hope that in the coming years I'll be able to hone my skills, and if I think I'm good enough, maybe I'll keep going and try doing it for a living. If I don't think I'm good enough, I'll work a dayjob until I get good enough.

I want to express myself, and entertain people. I act in local plays, I write plays, songs, play in a band, write poetry, short stories, and have attempted three novels. I believe that expression is expression, no matter what the medium, which is why I've tried to learn all possible mediums. I'm okay at screenwriting and making films, but I'm an awful artist. I just don't really get it.

I don't want to limit myself to one medium of expression, but writing is definitely my prefferred method.

...

And that's all.


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello to you and welcome, Shyox.  Glad to have you with us.  Bradbury's one of my favorite authors as well.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there Shyox and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there, Shyox, and very much welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## AA (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool. Welcome Shyox, what kind of music do you play?


----------



## flashgordon (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Shyox, glad to have you with us... Bukowski... alright, I guess you will fit in just fine.


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Shyox.


----------



## SamuelMerrin (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Shyox (Jun 6, 2008)

AnnoyingAlliteration said:


> Cool. Welcome Shyox, what kind of music do you play?


 
Anything that I like. We mostly do covers, anything from the Killers/Beatles to Kanye West.


----------



## lisajane (Jun 8, 2008)

Shyox said:


> I believe that expression is expression, no matter what the medium, which is why I've tried to learn all possible mediums. I'm okay at screenwriting and making films, but I'm an awful artist. I just don't really get it.



Welcome Shyox! And don't worry about being an awful artist - I'm good at writing and drawing, but I can't play music for the life of me (except when it comes to Guitar Hero) due to absolute lack of coordination!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to  the WF!


----------

